# Problème de réception de courrier dans Mail avec un compte Gmail



## moredelbor (25 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai parcouru le forum sans trouv&#233; de r&#233;ponse &#224; ma question aussi je me permets de mettre ce post.
Alors voila j'ai configur&#233; Mail pour qu'il utilise mon compte Gmail, lorque que j'envoie des messages depuis Mail ils partent correctement, par contre je ne les re&#231;ois pas dans Mail (en ouvrant mon compte Gmail les messages sont pourtant bien arriv&#233;s) 

J'ai suivi &#224; la lettre les instructions d'intallation de Gmail, je ne comprends pas.

Note: Auparavant j'utilisais Mail avec Hotmail par le biais d'httpmail, ca a coinc&#233; la semaine derni&#232;re j'ai du r&#233;install&#233; Mail par le biais de Pacifist.

Merci pour votre aide

D&#233;j&#224;, en postant dans le bon forum ...  On te l'a mis en rouge, pourtant !


----------



## maousse (26 Septembre 2007)

as-tu activé l'accès pop dans les préférences de ton compte gmail ? (depuis l'interface gmail)
C'est la première chose à faire.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2007)

As tu apppliqu&#233; &#224; la lettre la page en ligne d'aide gmail d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; ...Mail OSX?

c'est sans doute un souci du cochage de "pop" et /ou le petit  bug &#224; cr&#233;ation qui arrive parfois ( ca arrive que le pop coch&#233; ne soit pas coch&#233; quand on se reloggue)


----------



## totoffff (27 Septembre 2007)

Une piste ici


----------



## moredelbor (28 Septembre 2007)

Je pense avoir trouvé d'où vient le problème.

En fait je pense que le problème vient de Gmail et non de Mail. Lorsque je coche dans "transferts et pop" la case "activer le protocole POP", et que j'enregistre les modifications, elles ne sont pas prises en compte par Gmail. J'ai vérifié ceci en refaisant la manip la case n'est pas coché. Ceci explique pourquoi j'arrive à envoyer des messages et que je n'arrive pas à les recevoir.

par contre je ne sais toujours pas comment Gmail peut garder les modifications


----------



## pascalformac (28 Septembre 2007)

moredelbor a dit:


> Je pense avoir trouvé d'où vient le problème.
> 
> En fait je pense que le problème vient de Gmail et non de Mail. Lorsque je coche dans "transferts et pop" la case "activer le protocole POP", et que j'enregistre les modifications, elles ne sont pas prises en compte par Gmail.


C'est ce que j'avais dit  plus haut, ca arrive 
( ca m'est arrivé  e c'est finalement rentré dans l'ordre)
essaye en te déconnectant ( de gmail; pas en fermant , en cliquant deconnexion en haut à droite)
 et te reconnectant avec entrée de log


----------

